# MHF Mascot grand tour



## nukeadmin

As a fun concept I have purchased our very own MHF Mascot, see below image

Now firstly we need a name for our very own little van so please post any ideas you have below, the one I choose wins an MHF Sticker 

Secondly my idea is I take our new mascot to the Global rally at Hatton in a few weeks time, I pick someone to start off the tour and hand over the mascot

I create a photo gallery dedicated to the Grand tour and periodically we take photos in whatever location we have visited in our van with the mascot in view 

You swap the mascot between yourselves and either post (preferrably handover the mascot to the next traveller)

We could have handover photos when swapped between members and then after 12 months we take a long look at the wonderful (hopefully) and wide ranging places our wanderings have taken the mascot 

Its a bit scatterbrained with plenty of scope for issues lol, but like I said just a fun idea to represent our passion for travelling all over the world in our vans 

We may even be able to award a prize for the most wacky place visited / furthest afield (I am sure a nice Hymer dealer / company might give us a prize lol hint hint !)

any ideas welcomed on how to improve the idea 

Soooooooo what do we call Him (or her ?)


----------



## Rapide561

*Mascot*

What is the mascot exactly? Usually a teddy bear etc? Are we talking the model van, the bikes or what?

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin

its the van Russ, it also comes with bikes etc, it is >30cm long so a nice scale model lol


----------



## barryd

Good idea but I dont get the Mascot. It needs to be something cute that the girls and the kids can have some affection for. Teddy bear, cuddly character of some kind.

BD


----------



## suedew

Nice mascot, but I have one already, :lol: 
Might take it with me and cheat  :lol: 
Not sure if my grandson would be too happy if I took it though :wink: 
Lives here, Motorhome/mascot, not grandson, so he has something to play with when he visits. Very popular it is with John's grand daughters too.
The indoctrination starts young  
Sure it must be overloaded though, awning, pushbikes, motorbike, table and chairs topbox. better equipped than the Escape.
Sue


----------



## peaky

could nt it be a cute cuddly toy wearing a MHF knitted jumper ?? im sure someone could knit one, would be easier to pass around and endless photo opportunities and adventures !! we have two pandas that already do this !!!


----------



## cabby

surely the mascot should represent MHF not hymer. sorry not approved. 8O 

cabby


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Sorry

Already have two mascots - Preston (a Preston North End supporter) and Rockie (from the Rocky Mountaineer Canada). They are bears of a discerning nature who travel with us and are photographed everywhere.

They would object to freeloaders :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Milly


----------



## locovan

My Hymer Fluff seems the best name as nobody seems to want to play :roll: 

Marty the Hymer for a boy

Martha the Hymer for a girl

There lets start the ball rolling :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Respray it pink to please the girls.
Remove the Hymer badge and replace it with MHF

And then name it...... Lonely.


and please do not send it to me :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## nukeadmin

lol ok so the idea is sound but mascot not I get it 

OK Can get a Teddy instead

He can have custom text on his jumper

76 characters in 4 lines

So What do we put on the jumper ?


----------



## peaky

how about MHF , teddys name ad then world tour 2010 ??, keep it simple and then in photos u can see when the bear went on tour, our trio of travelling pandas (peaky, barty and junior) would welcome a fellow bear for a trip !!!!


----------



## locovan

Marty
Smarty Marty
Claude

ok

MHF , Marty world tour 2010


----------



## Rapide561

*Teddy*

Ah a teddy, so much better. Now I am interested.

It is a little girl as it is too cute to be a boy. Call the teddy "Monica"

Russell


----------



## midlifecrisismil

*Re: Teddy*



Rapide561 said:


> It is a little girl as it is too cute to be a boy. Call the teddy "Monica"
> 
> Russell


Russell

That is not a cute teddy - it has crossed eyes and looks rather stern.

He also looks like he has spilled something down his jumper.

How about Thetford (as opposed to Pooh) Bear? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Milly


----------



## badger

He should be called "Mo" (doesn't look very pleased to be doing this though does he.)  Can you not get a more cheerful volunteer? :lol:


----------



## cabby

I think he looks just great, like me first thing in the morning. :lol: :lol: Yes this one gets my approval. :wink: :wink: 

how about Moriarty.or, Montague Hugh-Foggarty.

cabby


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks Milly!!

_*How about Thetford (as opposed to Pooh) Bear? *_

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Monica*

The negative reasons - being bog eyed and so on, are what makes Monica so cute!

Russell

We can refer to her as "Harmonica" - our Monica


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Teddy*



midlifecrisismil said:


> That is not a cute teddy - it has crossed eyes


It's called Gladly, after the well known hymn....

G


----------



## midlifecrisismil

*Re: Teddy*



Grizzly said:


> midlifecrisismil said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a cute teddy - it has crossed eyes
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Gladly, after the well known hymn....
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Oh  a mondegreen - from the hymn Keep Thou My Way - and I quote:

Gladly the cross I'd bear :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I like it.

And I always used to think that Queen sang "Miss Miller Miss Miller will you not let me go" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I agree with Russell.

Monica Screweyedlewinski :lol: 


DAve p

I shall now go and slap my wrist.


----------



## drfcchris

just a short name like-

' Mitch '

Mr Motorhome Mitch

Chris


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Why not just call the teddy - 

Miles


----------



## nukeadmin

some good ideas here, keep em coming


----------



## Jezport

How about HYMER :lol:


----------



## spykal

As he is to be a forum bear call him

Thread


he would then be known as "Thread Bear"


----------



## LadyJ

Why a bear as an awful lot of folks on here have dogs why not a dog mascot? Ive already got 2 that are in line for the Global :lol: also got a teddy that looks a bit more amiable than yours :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> Why a bear as an awful lot of folks on here have dogs why not a dog mascot? Ive already got 2 that are in line for the Global :lol: also got a teddy that looks a bit more amiable than yours :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Let me get this right Jaq......you are volunteering to get two of your dogs stuffed? Oh,bliss!! :lol:

Surely the bear has to be caller Homer, as in motorhomer.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Well, another idea in a MHF flag, that can be placed in unusual places?

Just give anyone a flag that wants one and see how many strange places you can put it.


----------



## barryd

What about one of these!

http://www.gadgets.cheapcat.com/cat...der-merchant-Gadgets.co.uk-product-DARTH.html

Welcome to the Dark Side!!!

Might as well embrace our nickname!

sorry


----------



## Bernies

What about a 'Motor-gnomer'? Gnomes are well known travellers - this might have been taken at a recent motor-gnome rally!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...arden_gnomes_-_commonwealth_park_canberra.jpg

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin

> Well, another idea in a MHF flag, that can be placed in unusual places?
> 
> Just give anyone a flag that wants one and see how many strange places you can put it


we did actually do this once already 
See the photo gallery for it here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=54897

so far I like the following:
Homer
Miles
Thread Bear


----------



## suffolkian

Denise (Van Outing) ?


----------



## locovan

Raider

Roamer

Sharebear


----------



## JockandRita

suffolkian said:


> Denise (Van Outing) ?


I like that. :wink:

How about "Bearings", ie, navigational rather than mechanical. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## lesbro

We have limited space in our motorhome and this just would not fit. We already have 2 small bears, one an explorer, so think again. Just a quick query, why when I click to enlarge the Mascot, do I get a smaller version?


----------



## Chris_s

How about just a plain and simple 'M'

because:
M represents MHF
M represents Mr, Mrs, Miss, Ms, Master, Mistress, Madam etc
M represents Motorhomes of any size, shape or model
M represents Mmmmmmmm which might suggest pleasure (ice cream or a cool beer perhaps)
M represents Moving on - from place to place on our travels
M represents Meeting lots of lovely people on MHF rallies
M represents Mixing, joining and sharing as all MHF members do so well
M represents Members who help each other


----------



## nukeadmin

ok we now have a bear kindly donated by LadyJ

vital stats:
Light brown
15" Wide Paw to Paw
18" Tall
adorned by a fetching tartan pattern scarf atm

I am going to go with the name of "Miles", the M for MHF  and the apt name of course

Now where to start from here 

What I thought would be an idea would be for members to volunteer that they would be willing to "host" Miles for X period and their likely whereabouts during this time especially start and end of the period and then we try and tally it up so that can do personal handovers rather than impersonal courier / posting etc. Less chance of Miles going missing en route somewhere and I like that it gets MHF Members to meet up in real life to hand him over to his next fosterers 

any "mileage" (had to go for the pun) in that  ?


----------



## barryd

Excellent, he will look good stuck on the handle bars of the scooter!!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Heading off for a week and a half in the Pyrenees and Provence from 6th October (back 18th).

Miles would be most welcome to join us on our travels if he can get down to us....

Carl n Flo


----------



## Grizzly

Will he come with his own personal travel log ? We will need to know where he has been.

He's welcome to come to Portugal with us in early January. I'll provide Sealegs for the ferry to Santander.

G


----------



## cabby

do love this idea, will go along with Miles, seems most appro.
as a seperate idea could we charge each member who hosts Miles a £1 or say 1p per mile. to be sent to our charity.we could even get other countries and clubs involved. good promo.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly

cabby said:


> as a seperate idea could we charge each member who hosts Miles a £1 or say 1p per mile.
> cabby


Please not 1p per mile- we average about 6000 miles each trip on our big trips twice a year and couldn't keep him in the style to which he will become accustomed at that rate !

Like the idea of the donation though my OH reckons _you'll _have to pay _him _to carry a teddy on the dashboard.

G


----------



## JockandRita

Rita and I are travelling to Ayr in Scotland after the Newark show, and are meeting up with MyGalSal whilst we are there. They are going "Fulltiming" in their MH, so that's a good start for "Miles", and he can be collected by someone else going north to the Highlands and Islands, or someone going west to Ireland from Stranraer.

If that fits in with Miles's itineray, then please give us a shout.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Will he come with his own personal travel log


I was thinking of adding something to MHF to allow fosterers to add in locations by clicking on a map and entering date and then the system shows a route map 

Keep your offers coming and we can then collate them all together and work our a year of fun


----------



## Grizzly

nukeadmin said:


> ....allow fosterers to add in locations by clicking on a map. ....


But of course ! He's a thoroughly modern bear so I should have thought of this one. I assume he'll also join Twitter ?  :wink:

G


----------



## bulawayolass

Excellent idea and all who foster him having the twitter password so they can fill in his travels


----------



## Rapide561

*Bear*

Where is the bear at present? Does he want to come it Italy or Spain in a couple of weeks?

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass

You could pass him on to us Russ at Canterbury to go to Germany for his Christmas hols - is it a big bear?

Greenie


----------



## peedee

Miles is a good name and a bear is as good as anything. Why not let members claim him if they spot him in someones motorhome, perhaps with a password or phrase?

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin

whoops, cleaning out under my desk today, and guess what "Miles" was still sat there beneath my desk !!!

I had completely forgotten about him 

right lets get back on the case, ideas as to how we can do this ?


----------



## barryd

What we need is someone going on tour soon for a month or two who is likely at some stage to meet another member or be able to pass him on at the end. He has to keep going. No good asking me right now as people keep giving me work to do. I will volunteer for at least two months fostering in the summer though.


----------



## midlifecrisismil

hi

Off to Mormandy and Brittany early May Miles is more than welcome to join. Back to Plymouth 15th May so we could pass him on then

Milly


----------



## sallytrafic

Send him to Mavis she can give him to me next week I'll meet up with one of our Scottisher friends later in March.

We helped with this once. Friends of Friends were leaving on a 'gap year' world tour. They had a 'Clanger' which was kidnapped on their going away party and we vowed to get it to more countries than the owners we met up with in Berlin and later took it to Antarctica Falklands Argentina when I last heard of it it only had a handful of countries left to visit.










It even has its own website


----------



## bigfoot

Swervin' Mervan


----------



## nukeadmin

If Mavis is open to having Miles then that sounds like a start Frank

Now what about liaising the swapovers and planning them for the year ?


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> If Mavis is open to having Miles then that sounds like a start Frank
> 
> Now what about liaising the swapovers and planning them for the year ?


Just realised Mavis is going to Chepstow so a better start would be Mavis who passes it on to someone there.

Have sent pm.


----------



## dawnwynne

We are going to do the west of Scotland in April, we'll gladly take Miles with us in our travels. We are gone from 22nd April for 10 days.


----------



## locovan

Yes I will have the little fellow but if he doesnt get here in time I will take him to Romsey in April where he can then travel to Peterbourgh


----------



## nukeadmin

hmmm this is going to be awkward to co-ordinate I can see lol 

Any ideas on a better method of doing this ?

maybe a shared spreadsheet on Google docs whereby members can look at it to see when Miles is available and where ?


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> hmmm this is going to be awkward to co-ordinate I can see lol
> 
> Any ideas on a better method of doing this ?
> 
> maybe a shared spreadsheet on Google docs whereby members can look at it to see when Miles is available and where ?


A good idea Dave as long as it doesn't give too many clues about who is away from their home.


----------



## dawnwynne

Reminds me of geocaching where you leave the said bear somewhere until the next one comes to pick him up and moves him on. That way it isn't 'scheduled'. It could be posted where it is left along with pictures of where it's been.

For example, do you think that a person could ask a site manager/pub owner etc., if they could leave the bear there, come here post where it is then someone, whomever picks him up and moves him on repeating the process.

It really isn't as complicated as it sounds. A note could be left with the bear to explain the process to the person you are leaving it with along with a link to the webiste. Hopefully they will see it as an opportunity for a little new business and it's a bit of fun for them too.

Giving it a bit more thought, as I think this method best for the UK, whomever picks him up could take him to the continent but not leave him there unless they have pre-arranged to hand him over keeping everyone posted along the way. Also, if a person can't find a place to leave him, they simply post that they have him and want to move him on, then someone volunteers to meet up with them to take him on his way.


*Could also use some of the businesses that advertise here as stopover points, that way they also may get a bit more business.


----------



## JockandRita

dawnwynne said:


> Reminds me of geocaching where you leave the said bear somewhere until the next one comes to pick him up and moves him on. That way it isn't 'scheduled'. It could be posted where it is left along with pictures of where it's been.
> 
> For example, do you think that a person could ask a site manager/pub owner etc., if they could leave the bear there, come here post where it is then someone, whomever picks him up and moves him on repeating the process.
> 
> It really isn't as complicated as it sounds. A note could be left with the bear to explain the process to the person you are leaving it with along with a link to the webiste. Hopefully they will see it as an opportunity for a little new business and it's a bit of fun for them too.
> 
> Giving it a bit more thought, as I think this method best for the UK, whomever picks him up could take him to the continent but not leave him there unless they have pre-arranged to hand him over keeping everyone posted along the way. Also, if a person can't find a place to leave him, they simply post that they have him and want to move him on, then someone volunteers to meet up with them to take him on his way.
> 
> *Could also use some of the businesses that advertise here as stopover points, that way they also may get a bit more business.


Hi Dawn,

I like your idea, especially for the UK. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Mascot*

I cant believe this blooming bear has not gone on the road yet. Send it here, I will take him to Spain, hand him over to MyGalSal and then he is off again!

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin

like your ideas dawnwynne



> I cant believe this blooming bear has not gone on the road yet. Send it here, I will take him to Spain, hand him over to MyGalSal and then he is off again!


lol when are you off Russell and for how long ?


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> like your ideas dawnwynne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe this blooming bear has not gone on the road yet. Send it here, I will take him to Spain, hand him over to MyGalSal and then he is off again!
> 
> 
> 
> lol when are you off Russell and for how long ?
Click to expand...

He's in hospital today and may be in overnight so may take awhile to see this post.


----------



## carolgavin

He is out now Frank just had a text!


----------



## JockandRita

carolgavin said:


> He is out now Frank just had a text!


 8O

He was having a general anaesthetic Carol. 8O

I bet he caught site of what they were going to shove down his neck in the form of sustainance, and then legged it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope he's okay. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## carolgavin

JockandRita said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is out now Frank just had a text!
> 
> 
> 
> 8O
> 
> He was having a general anaesthetic Carol. 8O
> 
> I bet he caught site of what they were going to shove down his neck in the form of sustainance, and then legged it. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I hope he's okay.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Yeah I was surprised he had been discharged 8O 8O He is as well as can be expected in hospital speak :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Bear*

Hi

All being well I am off to Spain on the 12 March and am away for months. I am meeting MyGalSal at Santa Susanna or Salou and then Sat if off to the Spanish Denia meet I think

Russell

PS - I am alive and well - EB updated!


----------



## nukeadmin

k Russ, PM me the address to send Miles to please


----------



## dawnwynne

So I'm guessing you didn't really want any ideas....wish I hadn't spent so much time thinking about it now! :?


----------



## nukeadmin

ok Miles has completed some hard work in the office today prior to commencing his long haul travel 










I have created a new photo gallery to track his progress here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=118705

So any "hosts" please upload your photos in here

He is now en route to Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Mascot*

Hi

I will take his pic this week with a background sign to show his location.....he will be doing about 1050 miles with me to Spain, before being handed over to "MyGalSal"....

Russell


----------



## georgiemac

Poor chap (? chapess) doesnt seem to have any clothes to take with him - or a suitcase to put them in - Shouldn't he have a few new outfits for his travels? Any knitters out there? :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles the bear.*

Hi

Miles the mascot has made it to Millau and will be on the Costa Brava tomorrow all being well. Is anyone passing Santa Susanna Camping Bon Repos in the next few days?

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin

got any piccies of him Russ ?


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

Will take some tomo. Hopefully he will be changing hands soon, failing that in Italy in a couple of weeks.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly

Hope he is travelling well Russ ? Nothing worse that a travel-sick mascot is there ?

Can he growl " Are we nearly there yet ?" ?


G


----------



## clive1821

Miles will be VERY welcombe in our van, never know where we'll get to.....


----------



## nukeadmin

did you take any photos Russ ?
If so could you add them to the dedicated photo gallery here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=118705


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

Hi

I will get him out of the van later and get some pics on. Miles is still here and has covered over 1000 miles with me. If no MHF'ers pass by soon, he is going to Italy for a pre arranged handover with MEES.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

Hi

Not sure where I have gone wrong, but I cannot add the pics to Miles' own gallery. So here they are.


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

And here he is again watching a couple of nuddy sunbathers!


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Miles*



Rapide561 said:


> And here he is again watching a couple of nuddy sunbathers!


Russell !!!

Control him ! He's a BEAR not BARE.

He's not going to get this kind of entertainment with everyone that he travels with you know.

G

(Hope all is going well - I'm following your blog with interest and love the title)


----------



## nukeadmin

have uploaded the pictures to Miles gallery for you Russell, and changed the permissions so hopefully should work ok for anyone else in future


----------



## CliveMott

Prefer a furry bear

Burly Bear perhaps?


C.


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

Hi

Is anyone knocking about Lake Garda West in the next couple of weeks? Miles is still with me and really needs a new home now! He has covered over 2500 miles with me and is ready to be passed on.

I have tried twice to pass him on but for various reasons, have not succeeded!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

It's a sad day but Miles has gone to a new home.....he has just run away with Chris - member G2EWS and will be passed along the line again soon.

Goodbye old friend, we have done 4351 miles together!

Russell


----------



## G2EWS

Tis true!

Miles is sat at home playing on my iMac at the moment. Not sure what he is doing, but will sneak up and take a photo later!

Regards

Chris


----------



## barryd

We would love to take on Miles for a while when he is ready to move on. He would have to bunk up with a donkey, a couple of dogs and a bear though.

Currently we are on maggiore at cannobio probably going to lake Orta the France and the Rhone Alps. Not sure after that


----------



## G2EWS

Found Miles on the forum reading about himself and enjoying a glass of Red:










When I asked he said it was definitely great fun in the Grew household!

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona

G2EWS said:


> Found Miles on the forum reading about himself and enjoying a glass of Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked he said it was definitely great fun in the Grew household!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


MIles keeps a very tidy desk...........


----------



## locovan

Come on Chris take him out and give him a look around Wiltshire.
Bears love the woods I hear they have picnic's there. Could he have a holiday romance there must be a lady bear around somewhere. :wink:


----------



## G2EWS

Stew, Miles appears to be a very well brought up and tidy bear!

Mavis, I discovered that Miles has already joined the local singles club, so I don't think he needs my help in finding a friend!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## locovan

G2EWS said:


> Stew, Mavis appears to be a very well brought up and tidy bear!
> 
> Mavis, I discovered that Miles has already joined the local singles club, so I don't think he needs my help in finding a friend!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Oh!! so he doesnt like Smug marrieds either better find him a Bridgette Jones before he becomes to bigoted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS

locovan said:


> Oh!! so he doesnt like Smug marrieds either better find him a Bridgette Jones before he becomes to bigoted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Totally correct, but he has asked me to contact Heather as he is keen to go to any Singles events 

Regards

Chris


----------



## locovan

G2EWS said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!! so he doesnt like Smug marrieds either better find him a Bridgette Jones before he becomes to bigoted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally correct, but he has asked me to contact Heather as he is keen to go to any Singles events
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Tell him to come to Whistable then its all happening here but dont tell a certain Mod we know


----------



## Grizzly

That bear is looking distinctly podgy. Russell...you've been feeding him too much pasta on your travels.

A MHF whip-round to buy a bike for Miles ?

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

I must see he does look rather portly on that pic!

Russell


----------



## JockandRita

G2EWS said:


> Found Miles on the forum reading about himself and enjoying a glass of Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked he said it was definitely great fun in the Grew household!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Chris, I'd be asking Miles to move that glass of wine out of the way, before he knocks it over the keyboard. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rosalan

"Miles" is 'alive' and well in Bedfordshire, when the Gallery can be found, more of his adventures may be forthcoming.

Alan


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

Keep him truckin'

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin

> when the Gallery can be found


Gallery is fixed


----------



## rosalan

Thanks Nuke............ Miles pics now updated
Alan


----------



## nukeadmin

lol nice to see Miles is properly wrapped up in his thermals on that signpost photo


----------



## rosalan

I do not think he appreciated sitting out in the cold.... that bear never smiles!

Alan


----------



## clive1821

I have to report that since miles received our latest cup at newark, he's been under the weather, and the bear doctor has been to see him and it appears he has a bear cold.... he's rapped up in a warm blanket and is having plenty of milk..... he's getting much better now and will be going to Romsey next weekend.... and yet more adventures :wink:


----------



## locovan

Glad to hear he is being looked after bless him as we miss him xx


----------



## clive1821

Miles at the Party at Romsey this weekend


----------



## locovan

Oh its lovely to see him again and enjoying himself --I do miss the little fellow xxx


----------



## aldra

I vote he should be returned to Mavis

For a period of correction

feeding him alcohol

I am shocked 8O 8O

I could have been drinking that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## rosalan

doesn't Gaspod look paternal? :lol: Alan


----------



## locovan

Where is he now ???


----------



## clive1821

Mave he's still with me in oxford.....


----------



## HermanHymer

*What shall we call him??? yes definitely a HIM! (Like mine)*

Herman the German


----------



## Grizzly

clive1821 said:


> Mave he's still with me in oxford.....


Is he booked on the MHF Moroccan Tour in September ? He's very welcome to a seat ( unbelted I'm afraid ) with us and we can pick him up from Clive. I hope he'd also enjoy the Via de la Plata en route.

G


----------



## clive1821

yes he would like the trip... as he dose not do the cold!!! he been so cold here in the UK we've not had any summer at all so far.... i'm talking 30c every day!!!....


----------



## locovan

Bless him yes take him to Moroco that sound like a good one to me :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

I'll get him a pair of shorts and a sun hat !

G


----------



## rosalan

Better late than never to be with you. He really missed out on New Zealand and was quite depressed for a while.
We bought him a sun hat, but he got very possessive so we took it away from him.
Bears have to learn!
Alan


----------



## locovan

Perhaps he got out and stole you M/H --did the police question him


----------



## Grizzly

rosalan said:


> Bears have to learn!
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan. We'll make sure he gets only the bear necessities and no ideas above his station. Being with a Grizzly should make sure he minds his p's and q's.

G


----------



## locovan

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mummy Bear !!! Grizzly :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Miles the Bear has been found again --Thanks Nuke 
So come on Clive Hand him over to someone you have kept him long enough :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## clive1821

Hi all hes here and is looking forward to meeting others when anybody whats to collect him :wink:


----------



## locovan

Whats the next Rally your going to ???


----------



## clive1821

Hi mavis,

As far as i recall bath, newark, romsey, peterbrough, and york so far this year :wink:


----------



## peaky

glad miles is on the circuit again !! i will tell my travelling pandas their bear friend is found safe (they were the ones asking after him the other day )so good new to tell, can we have an updated photo of miles see how he looks after his mini hibernation ???


----------



## locovan

Yes Clive can we have a photo !!!
Pass him over to someone who would like to take our Miles at a show then he must be going stir crazy sitting in your van and no one taking any notice of him. We will have to report you to the SOCTB --the Society of cruelty to Bears :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Mavis calm down

Miles needs a short period of hibernation

And we all know you spoilt him rotten

And encouraged his unwanton side with female bears

sandra


----------



## LadyJ

Just thought i'd up date you all on whats happening to Miles  

Well he finally escaped from Clive's van, Di had had enough of him taking up the bed :lol: so while at Shrewsbury he hopped into our van for a trip to Southport.

Whilst there he made pals with SilverF1 Norman & Liz, think he had enough of being pulled about by the terrorists and wanted a bit of peace :roll: :lol: so off he trotted next door and as Norm & Liz were heading to Scotland from Southport and he had already got his tartan scarf on he thought why not.

Here he is all ready to go I am sure Norman & Liz will be along soon with an update of his travels with them.


Jacquie


----------



## Rankins

Miles called in to Moffat on his way north. Unfortunately I didn't think to take his photo. He did look a little tired.


----------



## peaky

lovely to see miles back in circulation , happy travels miles


----------



## nukeadmin

lovely to see Miles getting out and about, enjoying the sunshine


----------



## SilverF1

Miles enjoyed his trip to the recent Shabbington Steam Rally, after a little tantrum at the outset. 

Tantrum? Laid down in front of a steam roller until he was offered the chance to steer it. Guess he'd been indoors too long so we cut him some slack. All went well after that.


----------



## SilverF1

After the steamroller Miles kept his promise of no mor tantrums and was allowed on a motorbike and a scooter. Overall he enjoyed his trip to the rally and being out and about again.

Next stop, the Malvern Rally.


----------



## SilverF1

Hi all, Miles is a week away from a long journey into Morocco and has had his passport updated with a recent picture.

When he returns, he'll no doubt be wanting to join another band of tourers.

He's also promised to send back pictures of his whereabouts and activities.


----------



## rosalan

Thank you for taking care of "Miles" and introducing him to a warmer climate. He was with us in the snow last year on high hills in Central Spain and caught a chill. Thanks to 'Uncle' Clive's ministrations, I gather he is more or less fully recovered.

Alan


----------



## SilverF1

Well Miles has made it down to Gibraltar, but has stayed indoors due to the rain, cold winds, snow and fog on the way down. As soon as we had some sun at Gibraltar he was out of the van like a shot, sunglasses on ready to cross to Morocco, tomorrow.


----------



## aldra

Shadow is desperate to have him join us

he has a five year old Teddy that he loves

Since puppy hood it's part of everyday life

And presented to everyone

he says it needs a friend

aldra


----------



## Rapide561

*Bear*

It does not seem two minutes since I dragged the poor blighter all over Europe!

Russell


----------



## SilverF1

Miles was having a look over Azrou in the Atlas mountains, with another view from a different place on the campsite -Euro Campings Azrou. 

He's stayed in pretty much since we arrived because of the rains which are late this year. Now dry and sunny, but at our altitude there is a cold breeze.


----------



## SilverF1

Another view from the site, set in the grounds of, and overlooking the new, unfinished hotel complex. 

We had a guided tour round it, not to Miles's taste though (prefers the comfort of a motorhome), but very nice inside. Included a view back from it to the site. But he did like the views outside.


----------



## SilverF1

The view back to the site from the hotel complex.


----------



## SilverF1

Miles has now reached a bit of warmth and is back to his old climbing tricks. He's not been able to post due to a lack of wifi and the dongle not working in the remoter parts of Morocco. Finally reached the edge of the Sahara at Hassi Labied, near Merzouga which is about 30 miles from the Algerian border.

Got himself perched on the wall of the Auberge Ocean des Dunes where his companions (servants) are parked. Only 50 Dirhams a night including hit and miss electric supply. Very friendly place.

Miles is looking at the view to the dunes and watching camels in the other direction. Maybe he's hungry or just interested. Who knows.


----------



## locovan

Oh it is lovely to see him again thank you for showing all the pictures. Good job he isnt here in Seasalter we are about to be flooded. 8O


----------



## SilverF1

Well, Miles has moved around a little since Hassi Labied, stopping at Tinghir at the foot of the Todra Gorge and Tamtatouchte at the top at around 5,700ft. He was thinking of hibernating last night, as the outside temperature dropped to -6.9C. Fortunately, he was in a nice warm van.

A couple of pix at Tamtatouchte and one at the gorge.


----------



## rosalan

Knowing what the food can be like in that region, Norman, you would be well advised not to squeeze his tummy and to carry him with more care.

Alan


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Norman & Liz

If Miles has any pocket money could you ask him to bring Auntie Jac a small camel back please to go with me Aussie bear, newzealand kiwi, and british lion bear on me dashboard Ta




Jac


----------



## SilverF1

Jacquie, will see what we can do.


----------



## SilverF1

Jacquie, Miles' pocket money has bought a small camel, following a visit to the Atlas Film Studios, near Ouarzazate.


----------



## SilverF1

Another Miles pose in the pool used in the film "Cleopatra", minus the milk. He didn't want his fur to go 'off'.


----------



## SilverF1

Christmas Dinner in a small french-run restaurant in Essaouira with Miles in his Christmas shades. The food was excellent.


----------



## aldra

You are just spoiling him

His next trip will be a shock

But he needs to learn to muck in and pull his weight

Aldra


----------



## rosalan

SilverF1 said:


> Christmas Dinner in a small french-run restaurant in Essaouira with Miles in his Christmas shades. The food was excellent.


I think it may be time for him to come home after looking at the riotous company he is keeping.
Did I see the chap with a yellow hat on smile?

Alan


----------



## SilverF1

rosalan said:


> I think it may be time for him to come home after looking at the riotous company he is keeping.
> Did I see the chap with a yellow hat on smile?
> 
> Alan


No you didn't see him smile, because directly after the picture was taken and before the meal, he went back to his van, ill. Has been for the last two days. Would that account for it, do you think?


----------



## smurfinguk

*Smiles or lack of*

Norman
Sorry to hear Ian is ill but the truth is he wouldn't smile anyway. It would be against his religion!!! Love him really
Resa


----------



## SilverF1

Well, Miles got to see the fireworks and had a sort of a ringside seat for the sunset at Taghazout beach, where we stayed over New Year. Decided that he'd perch on a windbreak.....


----------



## rosalan

[/quote]
No you didn't see him smile, because directly after the picture was taken and before the meal, he went back to his van, ill. Has been for the last two days. Would that account for it, do you think?[/quote]

Alan

For Sale 1 left Boot size 14


----------



## JockandRita

SilverF1 said:


> Well, Miles got to see the fireworks and had a sort of a ringside seat for the sunset at Taghazout beach, where we stayed over New Year. Decided that he'd perch on a windbreak.....


After feeling a bit numb and fragile from sitting up there, as on image No1, he's obviously decided to seek some assistance, to get the blood flowing again, as in image No3. :lol:

Cheers Norman. :wink: Stay safe :thumbright:

Jock & Rita.


----------



## SilverF1

Well, Ian is better than he was but it took a lot out of him. Thanks for the responses Alan and Jock.

Back to Miles. We've been on wet string internet with the dongle of late so a couple of updates. We wildcamped for a couple of nights at Cap Draa, about 25ks north of El Ouatia (Tan Tan Plage). It's on the same latitude as Fuerteventura in the Canaries. His lovely assistant helped him point the way.


----------



## SilverF1

We were down in El Ouatia for a couple of days on a campsite then we started our journey north and home. Stopped at the oasis Ait Bekkou at Tighmert - Camping Oasis, strangely. 

It is run by a nice Moroccan man, Hassan, and his family. Good facilities but basic and clean. Speaks English, French, Swedish and German. (He spent 12 years in Sweden).

I digress. Miles spent a little time looking out at the Oasis and shock, horror! He came to the attention of another, bigger, bear. Worse yet. A she bear.

Well Miles and her got on famously and it didn't take long for them to become very attached. Modesty forbids us showing too much here. Suffice it to say Miles is smitten, and may well be moving out of chez nous shortly. He's intending to sow his wild oats, oops sorry, seek further adventures.


----------



## SilverF1

Disaster!

Miles has asked for no more pictures this week. His hopes have been dashed and his heart broken.

The new love of his life upped sticks and left with barely a word to him. Instead of going on a new adventure, he is remaining with us and returning to Spain. Totally desolate.

We're trying to comfort him, but it will take time. I'm sure you will all understand.

More news, and pictures, when the heartache lifts.


----------



## catzontour

Oh no, I can't bear it (sorry).

I thought the last photo was so romantic and now his hopes are dashed.


----------



## aldra

take him to buy a new companion

A nice pretty female will do the trick :lol:


----------



## smurfinguk

*Thwarted love*

Tell you what Norman we can set up a blind date with Hilda. Little Ted is a bit boring as he just sits around in the windscreen and poor old Hilda feels she's going nowhere with this relationship. What do you reckon? 
 xxx


----------



## SilverF1

Sounds good to me. We're back in the uk next month. 
I'm sure a bit of sun on the Costa del Sol will brighten up the lad.


----------



## SilverF1

Well, Miles is finally out of hiding and deciding to get on with life. He was persuaded to venture out into the evening sun at Playa Carolinas, near Aguilas.


----------



## aldra

the bear is spoilt 

Has he no idea how global warming is affecting the polar bears???

Get him out there( with a warm duffle coat and hat)

Aldra


----------



## SilverF1

aldra said:


> the bear is spoilt
> 
> Has he no idea how global warming is affecting the polar bears???
> 
> Get him out there( with a warm duffle coat and hat)
> 
> Aldra


There is a plan afoot as we speak. Knitting in progress (not by me, either ).


----------



## catzontour

SilverF1 said:


> Knitting in progress (not by me, either ).


Wow! I'm impressed - A bear who can knit :lol:


----------



## SilverF1

We're currently at the Huerta de Murcia Aire near Alqueria, Murcia. Miles was so taken with the friendliness and generosity of the owners, Juan and Trini, (and their efficiency), that he wanted his picture taken with them. As they're good sports, they were happy to pose with him. Very simpatico.

For reference, the aire is in a lemon grove and has excellent facilities for a motorhome. It is popular and busy, on level, gravel hardstanding and just a short bus ride to Murcia, the city.


----------



## SilverF1

catzontour said:


> Wow! I'm impressed - A bear who can knit :lol:


No, Liz is doing the knitting, kitting Miles out for the cold weather, as we head north into France.


----------



## LadyJ

Well Miles made it back to the UK and popped up at Peterborough Show with Norman & Liz and promptly hopped into smurfinguk's van so now hes heading off with Resa & Eric.


Wonder where hes got to now?????


Jacquie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JockandRita said:


> Chris, I'd be asking Miles to move that glass of wine out of the way, before he knocks it over the keyboard. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


 I see he's a south paw too


----------

